# Charlotte Harbor Redfish



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey guys, was out fishing Charlotte Harbor (my hometown) this last weekend and the redfish have been on fire. All in skinny water which always makes for some cool shots at em. Made a video fishing the skinny stuff so check it out if you'd like.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice video! I've only caught a couple in the last week up close to that way. A lot of them didn't want to eat


----------



## slowtyper16 (May 29, 2015)

What a great video, was that along the mangroves between burnt store marine and punta gorda? I can't believe your bay boat was able to get as skinny, only a local would know how to do that


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Godzuki86 said:


> Nice video! I've only caught a couple in the last week up close to that way. A lot of them didn't want to eat


Thank you! Yeah it was tough, I saw a lot of fish that wouldn't hit unless I was real far away so I was playing a stealth game pretty much the entire day. I'm making another video for the fishing report pretty soon showing how spooky they are and how to get them to hit


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

slowtyper16 said:


> What a great video, was that along the mangroves between burnt store marine and punta gorda? I can't believe your bay boat was able to get as skinny, only a local would know how to do that


Thanks! Yes thats the place, the famous East Wall haha. I walked the boat for a good while to get it into some spots but when I got there it was awesome. Thanks again for watching!


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks for sharing Pete. Great video again!


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Ben said:


> Thanks for sharing Pete. Great video again!





Ben said:


> Thanks for sharing Pete. Great video again!


Thanks for watching!


----------

